# Present from sewer



## Clean Rite (Nov 25, 2013)

1" wide thick plastic tape of some sort:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Clean Rite said:


> 1" wide thick plastic tape of some sort:blink:


You had to use the ball peen to kill it??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I thinks that's the tape off a lining job. Did you camera it?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Flat sewer tape...

That or the tenants tapeworm.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

That was tape from a liner. Sewers with liners need to be hydro jetted at no higher that 1500 psi.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Wait, are you guys saying you can't cable a pipe that has been shot with a liner?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> Wait, are you guys saying you can't cable a pipe that has been shot with a liner?


Nope... That's why liners are a bad idea. They are band aids, waiting to fall off!!! 

Trenchless if you have to, but never a liner...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I know that there is at least one company lining in my area. How do I as the service guy doing a stoppage from the roof stack ( most common way here) know that a liner has been shot? What are the tell tale signs?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> I know that there is at least one company lining in my area. How do I as the service guy doing a stoppage from the roof stack ( most common way here) know that a liner has been shot? What are the tell tale signs?


Ask yourself... Why are you cabling a stoppage in a sewer that has been lined?

Screw it man, let 'er rip !!!!!


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

A sewer that has been linered should have a clean out allowing you to hydro jet it.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to disagree. There's no reason you can't cable or jet a liner. There's 2ok million ft. Of liner in the ground around the world. Yes you should have a clean out to access it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes don't be scared of liners, they are tougher than I thought they where. We tried to cut one with a snake and a jetter using a chain flail with stock chain and then actual chainsaw chain and then diamond cement saw chain and after hours and hours I barley made a little slit in it and had to call in a crew with a robot grinder. So besides the calibration tape that does not matter anyways you can ream on them with anything and the liner will survive as long as it was wetted out right.


----------



## Clean Rite (Nov 25, 2013)

The line that was cabled was not lined,4" clay.That came from the city sewer and yes it was camera'd,no sign of any damage where the cable was in city sewer.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> Nope... That's why liners are a bad idea. They are band aids, waiting to fall off!!! Trenchless if you have to, but never a liner...


Have you put in any liners?
If the tape is coming off that was just a bad installation.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, seen a few of those done be Rapid Plumbing. They even sold an elderly lady a liner twice, but only linered it once. It was done poorly, and we had to do pipe bursting to correct it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I snaked a drain a few months back that was lined by Mr. Rooter out here and that same tape was present. At the end of the liner it just wasn't a smooth transition, it was real jagged for some reason and that's where the tape was coming from. I don't think the tape coming off will make the liner vulnerable though.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

The one Rapid did was thick in some areas and thin in others. The worst part was when they shot it the only did the 4", and the roots where in the 6", about two feet from the transition. The whole thing was just shady. I explained my finding to the homeowner and advised her to contact Rapid, they refunded her for both times. She received a check for 10k


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Doctor said:


> The one Rapid did was thick in some areas and thin in others. The worst part was when they shot it the only did the 4", and the roots where in the 6", about two feet from the transition. The whole thing was just shady. I explained my finding to the homeowner and advised her to contact Rapid, they refunded her for both times. She received a check for 10k


Wow that is awesome. But hard to believe they gave back 10g.
I cabled a liner and pulled back way more tape then in the pic.
Cuda says go for it, so I say go for it. :thumbsup:
But,,, after I pulled back all that tape and showed h/o, he contacted the liner guys and they told him it can only be jetted from now on.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Wow that is awesome. But hard to believe they gave back 10g. I cabled a liner and pulled back way more tape then in the pic. Cuda says go for it, so I say go for it. :thumbsup: But,,, after I pulled back all that tape and showed h/o, he contacted the liner guys and they told him it can only be jetted from now on.


I've had a few liners go wrong (learning curve) but I didn't try to hide it either. I've paid out almost $15,000 to fix a few mistakes with my liners.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Doctor said:


> Yeah, seen a few of those done be Rapid Plumbing. They even sold an elderly lady a liner twice, but only linered it once. It was done poorly, and we had to do pipe bursting to correct it.


Wasn't sure which one and never heard of them so I looked them up online....WOW!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

theplungerman said:


> Wow that is awesome. But hard to believe they gave back 10g.
> I cabled a liner and pulled back way more tape then in the pic.
> Cuda says go for it, so I say go for it. :thumbsup:
> But,,, after I pulled back all that tape and showed h/o, he contacted the liner guys and they told him it can only be jetted from now on.


Initial cure time on a liner using ambient air cure a couple hours most of the time but full cure in 24 hours after that the liners are hard as a rock. I tried the other day with cement saw chain on a jetter nozzle and failed then a EEL with 1.25" cable and circular cutters fail, and a bunch of other things and the liner laughed at me sure a couple grooves some nicks here and there but the liner survived it all.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Initial cure time on a liner using ambient air cure a couple hours most of the time but full cure in 24 hours after that the liners are hard as a rock. I tried the other day with cement saw chain on a jetter nozzle and failed then a EEL with 1.25" cable and circular cutters fail, and a bunch of other things and the liner laughed at me sure a couple grooves some nicks here and there but the liner survived it all.


That makes sense and I belive you. I've also seen a proper liner job. Seems pretty tough to me,, like plastic,,,, so why did the liner guy say only jet, and 1 guy in here said not more than 1500 psi,,,,,,,, WHATS REALLY GOING ON.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If Cuda said it then that's the end of the discussion imo.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> If Cuda said it then that's the end of the discussion imo.


Yeah I agree, BUT, I can't tell my customers because Cuda said,,, :laughing:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Cuda is spot on. Just hand the customer his cell phone number. Lol. He is 100 percent right. A properly installed liner is actually stronger then pvc


----------

